# Optronics Replacement Bulb



## this_is_nascar (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm in need of a replacement bulb for the Optronics NightBuster 2-million CP spotlight. I've searched on-line but wasn't able to come up with anything. Does anyone know of a site that sells just the replacement bulbs?


----------



## TheBeam (Oct 12, 2003)

What are the bulb details?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 12, 2003)

I wish I knew. It doesn't appear that it comes out without cracking the case open. Upon further research, now I'm not even sure with one of these I have. One sytle talks about a 100-watt quartz halogon bulb and the other is a Xenophat halogen bulb.

If you look at This link, you'll see the 2-lights in question. At this point, I'm think I just have to get a new light, however I wouldn't be sure which one to get for best performance.


----------



## BuddTX (Oct 12, 2003)

Why not just ask Optronics?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 12, 2003)

Yep, I can certainly do that, however with the knowledgable folks here on CPF, you can usually get the right answer quicker.


----------



## larryk (Oct 12, 2003)

If it uses an automotive type 12 volt bulb tike a H3 or H1, be careful that you check the orientation of the filament. I bought a higher wattage automotive bulb for one of my spotlights ( can't remember which one ) and it produced a real crappy beam. After further inspection I realized the filament on the automotive bulb was side to side rather than front to back like on the spotlight bulb, if that makes any sense. Larry.


----------



## phyhsuts (Oct 12, 2003)

As far as I know, H3 bulbs have transverse filaments and H1 bulbs have axial filaments (C6 and C8 in lamp jargon). What is even more important, their LCL (light centre length) are different. If you use one in a spotlight designed for the other, the filament will not be in the right place (the focal point of the reflector) thus the beam will be horrible. I think the Optronics use automotive lamps, so that means H1 or H3. Should certainly confirm with Optronics first before buying. Why not take out the bulb as you will have to crack open the light to replace the bulb in the first place? Then you will know. Getting a bulb from aan automotive parts shop is probably cheaper than getting the same from Optronics. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 17, 2003)

I was able to crack it open and remove the bulb easily, however there's not writing or engraving on the bulb to tell me what it is. It has 2-think wire pins coming down from the glass, running vertically, spaced about 1/4 inch.


----------



## phyhsuts (Oct 17, 2003)

Sounds like a bi-pin bulb. Since the pin seperation is 1/4", it is a G6.35 base. Lots of projector lamps use this: 30-400W! There are also household lamps with this base; 50,75 and 100W I think. Projector lamps have higher output and are whiter in colour but have very short life (50-100 hours)and has a range of operating voltages (6-36V). Household lamps have less output, are yellower but lasts 2000-4000 hours and have only one voltage: 12V. They are also easier to find at your lighting store. My guess is that yours is a 50 or (more likely) 100W 12V lamp.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 17, 2003)

Great. Thanks. I believe that 12-volts/100-watts is accurate. Do you know if I should be looking for Xenon or Halogen or.................. when I look to get a replacement?


----------



## Eric S (Oct 18, 2003)

Xenon 12v H3
Try Walmart or a local autoparts store.
I see 12v H3 Xenon bulbs quite often around here!

Eric


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks again.


----------



## robox49 (Oct 27, 2003)

In my haste to remove the bi-pin bulb from my older "Q-Beam" I destroyed the bulb, a replacement from wal-mart is about $17.50, uh huh, and the whole light new is $27.95!

Home depot has suitable bulbs in the low voltage lighting dept., same wattage (55w) cost $4.25 made by Phillips in Germany. They had higher wattage bulbs listed but were out of stock, you might try there or at Lowe's. 

Mike


----------



## dwminer (Oct 28, 2003)

Had to buy one today. $15.99 at West Marine. The bulb is a Quartz Xenon 100 Watt bi-pin. This is my third bulb for this dumb light. If you turn the light on right after a charge, POW the goes the bulb. The lead or gel cell has close to 14 volts right after charging. Best to wait several hours after a charge. Fry's has a 12 bi-pin 75 or 100 watt 12 volt bulb that might work. I think it was about $8 dollars. Next time I go to Fry's I will take one of my burned out bulbs and compare the pins.
Dave


----------



## dwminer (Oct 30, 2003)

Boy talk about bad luck. Blew another bulb today. At 15.00 a bulb, I have spent more on bulbs than for the light. Just about ready to give up on this Optronics.
Dave


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 31, 2003)

I called and ordered 3-replacement bulbs, however I'm now questioning whether or not I should have. The lady on the phone was very clear on a couple things, without me even asking.

1. Do not overcharge the battery of the Optronics or else the bulb will blow. She could not answer my question on how to tell it was overcharged or what duration of charging constitutes an overcharge.
2. This surprised me the most. She siad that while using the DC adapter, the battery should be removed or the bulb could blow. This is the condition I suffered from. To me, the damn light should work even with the battery in there. I think I'll use these 3-new bulbs, however once they blow, I'll throw the Optronics in the trash.


----------



## dwminer (Jan 3, 2004)

Finally went back to Fry's and purchased a 75 watt 12 volt Bi-pin bulb quartz for 3.99. Now I only have a good flood light, but at least the bulb did not blow out. 
Dave


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 3, 2004)

As much as a pain in the butt this Optronics is, it is the best spotlight for under $75.00 that I've ever had. It's the only one that I know of that you can remove the battery while running on D/C power. It makes the light extremely light.


----------

